# Guide Bushings for Triton Router



## Sliderule (Dec 15, 2008)

I recently bought the Triton 15 amp router (Woodcraft special) and want to get started by building a table. There are Triton guide bushings available from Amazon but I'm wondering if it might be better to make or buy a different base and get the Oak Park bushings or maybe others. At present, I have only the router, a few straight bits and a 1/2 inch round over bit. I feel kind of like a teenager who just got a big powerful car for my 16th birthday but don't even have a learner's permit. So metaphorically, I need to get started by getting the keys in the starter.

I've spent a month pouring over postings here and am amazed at the amount of helpful information available.

However, I haven't found anything specific on the Triton router bushings. Your advice will be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Sliderule said:


> I recently bought the Triton 15 amp router (Woodcraft special) and want to get started by building a table. There are Triton guide bushings available from Amazon but I'm wondering if it might be better to make or buy a different base and get the Oak Park bushings or maybe others. At present, I have only the router, a few straight bits and a 1/2 inch round over bit. I feel kind of like a teenager who just got a big powerful car for my 16th birthday but don't even have a learner's permit. So metaphorically, I need to get started by getting the keys in the starter.
> 
> I've spent a month pouring over postings here and am amazed at the amount of helpful information available.
> 
> However, I haven't found anything specific on the Triton router bushings. Your advice will be sincerely appreciated.


Roy.
One of the disadvantages of the Triton bushes is they are limited in diameter and therefore this will restrict the size of the largest cutter that can be used. The introduction of the Triton guides were an afterthought of the maker and it was some time before they came up with the new base and guides.
IMHO The Router was designed for use in the router table and it does possess some features that other routers do not have.

If I were to use the template guides I would select another brand of router, a router that was designed for use with the guides. As a matter of interest each time you wish to change a cutter you require to remove the guide to allow the spindle to lock.

Tom


----------



## Sliderule (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Tom,
I'm beginning to see that having one router without accessories is like having one fishing pole and no tackle. Anyway, I'm hooked and appreciate your advice. Incidentally, I'm impressed with your article on the 40 mm guide bushing.


----------



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sliderule said:


> I recently bought the Triton 15 amp router (Woodcraft special) and want to get started by building a table. There are Triton guide bushings available from Amazon but I'm wondering if it might be better to make or buy a different base and get the Oak Park bushings or maybe others. At present, I have only the router, a few straight bits and a 1/2 inch round over bit. I feel kind of like a teenager who just got a big powerful car for my 16th birthday but don't even have a learner's permit. So metaphorically, I need to get started by getting the keys in the starter.
> 
> I've spent a month pouring over postings here and am amazed at the amount of helpful information available.
> 
> However, I haven't found anything specific on the Triton router bushings. Your advice will be sincerely appreciated.


I have the triton 3-1/4 hp model with the Triton guide and it can take the standard guide bushinings with their adaptor. Personally I don't like to use a bit larger than that in a hand held situation.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4hJ3tzlgHwStDiTDM_aarQ?authkey=MJXtaW0ZhkA&feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rCCK_tmuoepOZukirhHa_A?authkey=MJXtaW0ZhkA&feat=directlink
Bob


----------



## coastie (Jul 10, 2007)

You can buy the template guides,come in a kit with the router winding handle mine cost around 60 dollars Aussie.Dont know if anything is available at the moment given that Triton/GMC is going through receivership /new ownership.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Sliderule said:


> I recently bought the Triton 15 amp router (Woodcraft special) and want to get started by building a table. There are Triton guide bushings available from Amazon but I'm wondering if it might be better to make or buy a different base and get the Oak Park bushings or maybe others. At present, I have only the router, a few straight bits and a 1/2 inch round over bit. I feel kind of like a teenager who just got a big powerful car for my 16th birthday but don't even have a learner's permit. So metaphorically, I need to get started by getting the keys in the starter.
> 
> I've spent a month pouring over postings here and am amazed at the amount of helpful information available.
> 
> However, I haven't found anything specific on the Triton router bushings. Your advice will be sincerely appreciated.



If you get the Triton TGA001 kit, then there is an adapter also provided that makes the Triton adapter base plate accept the 1-3/8" BRASS Porta cable type Brass guide Bushings. You are not restricted to just use the Triton Guide bushings.


----------



## rck48 (May 14, 2009)

reuelt said:


> If you get the Triton TGA001 kit, then there is an adapter also provided that makes the Triton adapter base plate accept the 1-3/8" BRASS Porta cable type Brass guide Bushings. You are not restricted to just use the Triton Guide bushings.


will this tga001 kit work on the 2 1/4 hp triton, or is there another kit available?


----------



## Sqrhead (Mar 25, 2010)

I purchased the Triton guide bushings and found that I didn't care for them. Since my Triton router is mounted in a router table, I purchased the large router plate from Rockler along with the router table insert made for the Porter Cable style guide bushings. I feel these give you more flexibility than the Triton guide bushings did. Good luck!


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Bob,
The TGA001 kit will not work with the 2-1/4 hp (MOF001) router. I purchased it for mine, thinking it would fit, but had to return it to Amazon.
FYI: The Triton routers have the same sub-base hole mounting pattern as the Porter Cable 7518 Speedmatic router. You can get a clear sub-base that accepts PC guide bushings (Pat Warner sells, IMO, the best - www.patwarner.com. I think that the PC style bushings are the best way to go with the widest variety of diameter bushings.



rck48 said:


> will this tga001 kit work on the 2 1/4 hp triton, or is there another kit available?


----------

